# Am I looking at about 150" deer or getting my eyes to big?



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

This is my second year getting this buck on cam the only difference I notice maybe longer brow tines and maybe little more mass but not much. Found one of his sheds in Feb. Which is why the feeder is up it has helped get sheds and pics of the deer in the Area Thanks,


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

140 maybe?


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

Would probably net 150 ish. But it appears that he is not symmetrical on each side. Therefore more deductions reducing the overall score


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Who really cares what he scores. That is a good deer in anyones book. Unfortunately scoring deer rewards symetry of antlers. Kill what makes you happy .


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

That's not a 150 class deer...maybe 135.


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

no matter what he scores you can not eat the antlers. Nice looking deer.


----------



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

135-145 is my guess... I have one about like that.. and it went 138


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

its fun to discuss what we think a deer scores. why so many have a problem with that is beyond me. im thinking 146 3/4" net and settling in mid 130's after deduction and drying.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Goldfish,

Had to tell what that deer would score, depends on how big the deer itself is. I don't really care what that deer scores he is a very nice buck that anyone would be should be happy with.

What size are those PVC pipes to the right in the picture. Any idea of inside spread? That deer could be a 16" spread or a 20" spread, just don't know.

When I deer hunted in Saskatchewan the 140 class deer looked like 120's because the deer were huge.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

I'd put an arrow through him & find out for sure. Nice deer!


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Sorry for the TERRIBLE picture,but it's the only one I have on my phone to download.This to me,is very similar to the one in your pic.Got it last Nov 5th.Its also a 9 pt. It scored 143gross and netted 138.







Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## avrock30 (Oct 11, 2005)

Goldfish,

I have never led you wrong...........that is a good deer and if you do not want to go after it, stop by and pick me up and I will hunt it for you and then we can get it scored. Too hard on hoof like one gentlemen said, body size can throw off our judgement. Go get him and I expect a play by play of the hunt at the football game Friday.

Avrock


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I'd say he is at least 140. May push closer to 150 when you get a measure on him. Needless to say, put a hole in him and find out!


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

i dont really think its that hard to judge a deer on hoof. espicially for discussion purposes.
Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

its just like the 10 lb,er that got away, LOL. but i'll take a 9 lb,er any day. and you don't even have to pick me up, just invite me over to help you hunt him. i'll be very happy to take him and get him scored, LOL. good luck with waiting for him to get bigger. he sure would look good on my wall.
sherman


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I'm not very good at this but I'll hedge a guess. I think he will gross 140 at least, but I don't think he has enough to get to 150. I hope you get to put a tape on him soon.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I'd put that deer in the 150's all day long at a gross....after drying period and deductions you will probably end up in the mid to high 140's. Here's a pic of my buck from last year thats an 8 that grossed 148". Now mine has more mass but yours i think has a better spread and good tine length.


----------



## tack137 (Jun 26, 2005)

here is a photo of the buck i shot last year on camera and when i killed it. this buck scored right at 134. So i am guessing your buck is gonna be in the mid 140's looks thicker than the one i shot and longer tines.


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

Lundy, two of the pVC pipes are just 4" by abot four feet the Other is a Six inch and six foot all pcs. were drops not being used got them for free and cut a small V in the bottom to gravity feed.

Thanks everyone without trying to brag I know this a nice deer I have been chasing whitetails since 5th grade I have 3 on the wall several skull mounts 
I have harvested many does as well. I put plenty of deer meat in the freezer however for me my next goal in the world of whitetails is to Harvest a buck that scores over 150" or has a drop tine 

Thanks everyone good Luck and be safe 

avrock you can hunt with me anytime been walking the dog by your house to show you some pics but your not out !


----------



## avrock30 (Oct 11, 2005)

That cause I am in your stand Brother...hahahahahaha


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

avrock30 said:


> That cause I am in your stand Brother...hahahahahaha


LOL What ever your wife lets your leash go to the football field and no farther I even tried calling the store today to get your cell number


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

GOLDFISH said:


> This is my second year getting this buck on cam the only difference I notice maybe longer brow tines and maybe little more mass but not much. Found one of his sheds in Feb. Which is why the feeder is up it has helped get sheds and pics of the deer in the Area Thanks,


I'll say 145" green score with a 23" spread. And I've only been off by a few inches on a couple deer that have been shot and scored, maybe I'm just lucky!


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

i would go maybe 20" on spread...most mature bucks are around 16" ear to ear. 


Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

GOLDFISH said:


> Lundy, two of the pVC pipes are just 4" by abot four feet the Other is a Six inch and six foot all pcs. were drops not being used got them for free and cut a small V in the bottom to gravity feed.
> 
> Thanks everyone without trying to brag I know this a nice deer I have been chasing whitetails since 5th grade I have 3 on the wall several skull mounts
> I have harvested many does as well. I put plenty of deer meat in the freezer however for me my next goal in the world of whitetails is to Harvest a buck that scores over 150" or has a drop tine
> ...


good luck to you on your quest. the first deer I ever killed was a 10 pointer which was a dream of mine. it wasn't even a big 10 but it was a 10. and it was on my first real deer hunt. now like you I dream of killing a nice drop tine buck. but it would be a real fluke if I got one as I don't even hunt the gun season anymore. I just hunt the muzzleloader season.
sherman


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks fellas but I am pretty sure I have just got another pic of this buck and he has broken off his brow tine already so I will no longer be seeking him this year, but there are others


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

I'm going to go with about 140 as well. It is significantly asymmetrical, at least from the point of view provided by the hunting cam. My last buck netted about a 130. His rack was smaller but thicker.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

He's a 10 point so I would say he's probably close to 150. He has a fork at the end of his right beam that can't be seen without actually clicking on the pic. If he were an 8, I'd say no. 8's have a harder time getting to the 150 class, just because of the loss of 2 tine measurements. Either way, I'd stick him. He's a beaute.


----------

